

North Korean scientists “develop hypercoal engine run on purified coal and water” - allenwlee
http://s16.postimg.org/fxaz0d5hh/Screen_Shot_2015_03_14_at_4_21_21_PM.png

======
allenwlee
The following images are pages taken from the 'DPR Korea Business Bulletin', a
periodic newsletter published by the government emailed to those who request
it.

Text and picture of the engine:
[http://s16.postimg.org/fxaz0d5hh/Screen_Shot_2015_03_14_at_4...](http://s16.postimg.org/fxaz0d5hh/Screen_Shot_2015_03_14_at_4_21_21_PM.png)

Cover page of the newsletter:
[http://s23.postimg.org/8of7rmduj/Screen_Shot_2015_03_14_at_4...](http://s23.postimg.org/8of7rmduj/Screen_Shot_2015_03_14_at_4_23_00_PM.png)

